# Small pond report 2-24



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

After going 0-for-all morning on pompano at the beach, I had 30 minutes to kill and went to the neighborhood pond for shits and giggles.

I went Thursday and the bream were killing the roostertail, white, 1/4 ounce.

After talking to a friend about an bass tournament, I thought about live baiting a small bream on a cork.

Well, in trying to match Thursday's bream blowout (20-25 in an hour and two big ones that made their way to the pan) I caught three bass in six casts.

Usually, the rooster won't get a big bass. Usually.

I had an 18-inch bass -- 4 pounds maybe -- maul the roostertail about 2 feet in front of me and peel line of the ultralight that I had cleaned over the weekend and forgot to reset the drag.

Tightened the drag and landed him and in getting the lure back I could see the tail of 2-3 inch bream in his gullet.

I never did catch any bait, just bass.

They'll be bedding soon and the bream will go about amonth later. Should be right from now till then.

If you've got 30 minutes, find a pond.


----------



## Joe Fink (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad you had fun! I did alot of pond fishing in North Carolina. Do you have any pond locations you'd care to share? I live off Sanibel lane in Gulf breeze. I love taking the kids to ponds.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Which Sanibel? I used to live on the last Sanibel before it turned into Sunrunner. Ever fish that little pier at the park? Lots of trout and mullet when it gets hot.

Check PM for a pond location so close to you you'll be shocked you never though of it before. Unless of course you HAVE thought of it then it's just a waste of time:banghead


----------



## Joe Fink (Sep 28, 2007)

I live on Sunrunner, just across the street from the park, haven't caught anything there yet, but I see people castnetting all the time.


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

forgive my yankee ignorance...

bream = bluegill , right?

just had to ask, thats been bugging me every time i hear it...lol.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *dan ros (2/29/2008)*forgive my yankee ignorance...
> bream = bluegill , right?
> just had to ask, thats been bugging me every time i hear it...lol.


http://www.floridafisheries.com/fishes/panfish.html#bluegill


----------

